# Snail eggs!!!



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i REALLY need 2 kno if i cant take snail eggs off the leaves theyre layed on. i want 2 remove them from the plant so i can put it back in my tank


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Huh? Did the snail lay the eggs on a plant outside your tank?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. the species lays eggs in the tank. i dont know what kind tho. there black tho.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you want to know if you can take the eggs off the plant, then yes.


----------

